

Bizarre (and probably illegal) candidate requirements - purge
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9peOS-dpvJ2WWtlYndJN1hCck0/view

======
lkbm
> 2\. Under 30 years old

That one's illegal.

Edit: Illegal in the US. No promises with regard to the UK.

